# ISA certified, B.S. Environmental Sc, 10 years Exp--seeking employment



## EcoArboristBill (Nov 14, 2009)

Experienced Arborist, ISA certified with a BS in Environmental Science looking for employment with a company that will adhere to industry standards set forth by ISA and TCIA. 
Willing to relocate within NC and to SC, MD, VA, and DC metro.


Contact me by email at [email protected].



~trying not to give up on my dreams~


----------

